# HGH dossage and muscle grow.



## danielbiker (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey guys, based on your experience what's the optimal dossage of HGH for muscle grow?I never run before HGH but I really think about runing it.Thanks


----------



## SAD (Oct 13, 2012)

IMO, using GH for muscle growth should not be done until you've got everything else on point.  Even then, unless you are competing, what's the point?  Spend thousands for a couple extra pounds and the potential to send an existing tumor into hyper-growth-mode?  What are your stats DB?  Age, height, weight, bodyfat, years training, cycle history, sleep habits, DIET, and um, DIET?

If you are dead set on going the GH route, understand that it is just as much a marathon as bodybuilding or powerlifting is.  It is not a sprint and your expectations should be realistic.  Expect to see sides almost right away, such as edema of the hands and feet, tingling/numbness in fingertips, lethargy, DEEP sleep (a great side effect), and wicked fast hair and nail growth.  Some of these such as the edema and lethargy will subside after a short while, but the true effects of GH, i.e. fat loss, new muscle growth (via changes in satellite cells, muscle DNA content, muscle protein content, muscle weight and muscle cross sectional area), will take 4-6 months to really start bucking.

My recommendation?  Eat more and train heavy if you want to add muscle.  If I am wrong and you are already past that point in your journey, then 4-5iu per day, everyday, for a minimum of 8 months.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 14, 2012)

the man above speaks the truth.  

a lower dose of 2-3iu 5 days on, 2 off will give anti aging, fatloss, sleep, hair/nails/skin, and some sides mentioned above.  but they will be mild on the lower dosing.  that is much closer to what they guys here do.  

some that a tad bit older will use more.


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 14, 2012)

There isn't a lot of difference between 4iu and 9iu other than sides. 
I run 5iu and it is NOT for muscle growth. 
It does however help with recovery and the previously mentioned benefits (hair/skin/nails/sleep/recovery).

Benefits can usually begin to be seen within the first 12-16 weeks (3 or 4 months).

The general rule of thumb for increasing size/mass with GH is a double digit dose (10iu plus). 
The sides by the way are fairly harsh at those levels.

Not only is it a poor 'bulker' IMO, it is absolutely cost prohibitive for most folks. 

Example: Let's assume you decide you can take 10iu a day. 
That's three kits a month. 
At, oh, let's say a nice even 200 per kit that is $600 month just for your GH.

You would be much better off running abol, dbol, deca, Npp, or some other traditional Test derivitive and eat like a king for less money with much better results. 

If you have absolutely hit the wall and genetics are preventing you from growing any more than GH is an option IMO. Very few people ever get to that level.

Best of luck brother,
Vette


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 14, 2012)

Good post as I was wondering the same.  I have been using gh for approaching 2 years.  Started for the anti-aging benefits at 2iu-4iu and have recently increased to 5iu.  With upcoming primo cycle considering some high number approaching 10 iu for 5 months.

Do not underestimate the fatigue factor even at the lower iu levels.  Most afternoons I feel like a nap but rarely do.  I had read about this in my gh research but I was unprepared for the fatigue impact of gh.

One way to minimize sides is to ramp over time.  But, as the experienced guys said above, gh is costly and problably most benefical for those over 40.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 14, 2012)

My experience is hearing all the long time Vets say there are much better compound for growth like Deca and Tren for 2.


----------



## PFM (Oct 15, 2012)

The doses required for muscle growth are dangerous. The list of sides include blood sugar issues, jaw and other bone growth and enlarged heart.

Using GH for anti-aging benefits and or synergistically with Test in low doses is the only recommendation and practice I have to share with anyone.

Also the cost of GH for muscle growth is staggering and rendered depressed marginally without slin. The Pro BB's are using insulin to "force" that amount of GH into action, otherwise creating very expensive urine. 

Strive to mimic upper natty test range, GH range, eat, train and sleep. You'll be the baddest guy in most any gym, you also live a healthier life, feeling better.


----------



## beasto (Oct 15, 2012)

3.5-5IU is plenty enough, if you add a low dose of T4 @ 40mcg daily along with it you'll be getting your monies worth bro!!! No need to run crazy doses like the men above have mentioned and explained. And CFM hit it right on the head, couldn't have been phrased much better.


----------

